# Gym but no yoga



## Heath o (Apr 14, 2018)

Well guys didn't make it to yoga today but I have been to the gym two days running doing cardio been using son in laws code to try out and will be joining on Monday and turning up at yoga next friday


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 14, 2018)

Yoga is something I am going to take up. There is a class near where I live but Sod's law I have had other things on for the last few Thursday's and not been able to make it.


----------



## Heath o (Apr 14, 2018)

I was looking forward to going on Friday hopefully will make it next Friday will have to put reminder in phone


----------



## Heath o (Apr 14, 2018)

I was looking forward to going on Friday hopefully will make it next Friday will have to put reminder in phone are you still


Grannylorraine said:


> Yoga is something I am going to take up. There is a class near where I live but Sod's law I have had other things on for the last few Thursday's and not been able to make it.


 Keeping up with the jogging Grannylorraine


----------

